# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Complying Development Vs new State based system

## woodchip

Hi, 
I am familiar with the requirements to get a new house through in the CD(complying development) sytem ie: 8m total height max, 6m to top of top plate, 900mm from side boundarys etc....
What about the new State based system?? SEPP?, what are the differences?
its 8.5m total height, but what about the other requirements?
No max height to top of top plate (apart from 8.5m)?
boundary setbacks? 
I cant find any info on the new system. 
Am in the process of designing our new OB home now, obviously dont want to design as complying development if when we go to lodge at council we discover complying development has changed to the state based system, & have to redo plans. 
Anyone got any info as to when complying development will cease?. 
Thank You
cheers
Woodchip

----------


## jago

its a crap website but all the info is there nearly all councils have ceded to NSW SEPPS and your localk council should still be able to provide you with the information   NSW Legislation

----------


## woodchip

Thanks Jago, I'll have a look at it,
Im in the same council area as you!, at the moment we can choose between CD & SEPP, have you used the new system for any application yet?
cheers
woodchip

----------


## woodchip

Ive been following up this with phone calls to the planning dept, here is the Draft that will (probably) be implemented on 25-2-2011, which means if you are currently designing a home, it will have to comply with this legislation or it goes in an application as a DA, (check with your local council), at twice the cost.  http://housingcode.planning.nsw.gov....no%3d&tabid=46 
very important differences from this SEPP as opposed to the CDC(complying development), 
8.5m total building height, (no height to top of top plate,(other than must be under 8.5m total), which now provides for design of skillion roofs on sloping land).
side boundary setbacks have changed, (for two storeys, in particular)
Garage must be setback 5.5m from front boundary (ridiculous!)
Any deck attached to a dwelling (with a floor level over 3m), must be under 12m2, thats totally unworkable :Mad: , IMO, aswell as dangerous!, wont even be able to retain our 1500x1500 outdoor setting & BBQ on deck, one will have to go!! :No:  
12m2 is huge for a Sydney CBD apartment deck, but for large familys in regional areas, its not! 
lets hope ive misinterpreted the legislation 
woodchip

----------


## jago

Hi Woodchip  
Hastings Council ceded to SEPP 1st Jan 2011,its still considered a CD wether SEPP or council its just that they have clarified some of the old rules in SEPP !!! No I did mine under the old rules. There is an advisory panel which will assess your application before you put it in and they will tell you the likely problems.  
Have a look at Development pages for all the info ....  Port Macquarie-Hastings Council - Design Review Panel 
Holla if you need further assistance

----------


## Swerve

Additional question, 
When you go through a DA, you then get your Construction Certificate (CC) i.e all your engineering, stormwater etc approved. Where how is his step covered under CD or SEPP

----------

